# Mixing eco-complete and old gravel and mulm



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

I almost always use some kind of mix of substrates. I'm forever adding something else into the substrate of my 29 gallon tank. You should be just fine.


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

Thanks George.

How you been?

My 29g tank glass was so scratched in the back that I decided to make my 38g the planted tank. Just moved yesterday. All of my plants are floating now in the 38g along with all of my fish (swimming, not floating). I didn't have time to plant last night, so everything's just hanging. I'll post a new pic of the setup when I get everything together.

The two substrates look pretty cool mixed together, plus, it adds a nice element to the tank with the new depth.


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

Fat Guy said:


> Thanks George.
> 
> How you been?
> 
> ...


I've been good, trying some different plants in the 29 gallon. Some with luck some without. No luck with Rotala magenta. R. macrandra v. green is starting to take off for me. Hottonia palustris is showing a little growth. My R. walichii was taking off, then the sae's ate it, so I moved them to the 45 and am still waiting for the plant to recuperate, but I think I may just have to get a few new healthy stems and see what happens. Ranalisma rostrata is starting to take off for me too, as well as Potamageton crispus and Cyperus helferi. Think that's about it on my end....lol.


----------



## pphx459 (Jun 25, 2004)

I also have a few questions regarding this: 

Do you guys mix eco-complete with another substrate altogether or do you have like 2 inches of eco-complete on the bottom and 1 inch of another substrate on the top?


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

I just mix together. Even if you layet it, once you start pulling stuff out and replanting it, it's just gonna get mixed together anyway.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

I like the look of the mix, I think it looks more natural. Ive got just a little grey stone mixed with my eco-complete and all is great. 

Like George said, its unavoidable to mix it if its layered... all good plans have a hitch... LOL
Thats why I have always been opposed to using laterite, I play in the tank too much for that. :icon_frow


----------

